# When will gar start rolling around here?



## TBass (Feb 26, 2011)

What time of year will the gar typically start to roll around this part of the country?  I'm obviously new here and trying to get adjusted to the seasons in the south.  This nice weather has me already watching ripples on the surface and thinking a gar could present itself any second.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 26, 2011)

It was about late March last year.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Feb 28, 2011)

We are see them right  now.


----------



## BowShot (Mar 2, 2011)

I think they are out, well atleast the little guys, we shot 38 one night all between 7-14" last weekend and i shot my biggest to date! 4'10" 20.12lb


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Mar 3, 2011)

what lake yall shootin on, nice fish


----------



## BowShot (Mar 4, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> what lake yall shootin on, nice fish



Thanks.....Seminole


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 15, 2011)

Startin on Lanier!


----------



## Big Train (Mar 15, 2011)

Seen some up shallow on russell yesterday not rollin just swimmin.


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 16, 2011)

Anybody seen any around westpoint or on the hooch close to the town of Franklin? I found a sweet spot last year loaded with them and carp. Im getting an itch that needs to be scratched bad. Ive mostly just shot carp out of private lakes and some smaller rivers, but now that ive found this area im dying to try it out


----------



## TBass (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had an itch since I've lived down here.  I am searching high and low for someone to go shoot fish with around Columbus....I got a 4-day weekend this weekend and would love to stick some gar!!!!  Anyone got room for an extra man on their deck?


----------



## FOLES55 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thats my problem also I need a boat that can run up a pretty swift current, the boat i have wont cut the mustard and if someone around newnan, ga has one I found a sweet spot last year if your interested.


----------

